# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  فك شفرة huawei panama cu

## idali

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدة في فك شفرة huawei panama cu 
imei 356961040385299
sN   V2Q4TB1191002100
.وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## idali

السلام عليكم 
اينكم يإخوني
أزدكم ماهو البوكس المدعيم لمثل هدا الهاثف

----------


## fares

Brand: Huawei phones
Model: PANAMA
IMEI: 356961040385299
NCK= 43042016

----------


## idali

> brand: Huawei phones
> model: Panama
> imei: 356961040385299
> nck= 43042016

 شكر لك أخي تما فك الشفرة

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم 
> اينكم يإخوني
> أزدكم ماهو البوكس المدعيم لمثل هدا الهاثف

 هدا الهاتف هو 
Huawei G7210

----------


## bisotage

سلام عليكم
ممكن فك شفرة panama cu
imei: 356961043402935
S/N: 2VQ4TB1251100148
وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## alfrasha

شكرا

----------


## widane01

ممكن فك شفرة panama cu
imei: 356961041298061
S/N: v2q4tb1191703653
وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## mohamed73

> ممكن فك شفرة panama cu
> imei: 356961041298061
> s/n: V2q4tb1191703653
> وشكرا مسبقا

 nck:                    35056146

----------


## widane01

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود موقع رائع و اود المشاركة معكم في هدا المنتدى

----------


## widane01

السلام عليكم اخي عندما ادخلت الكود اشتغل الهاتف لكن بعد بضع ساعات سار لا يتعرف على اي كارت سيم ما العمل يا اصدقاء و شكرا

----------


## widane01

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## widane01

السلام عليكم اخي عندما ادخلت الكود اشتغل الهاتف لكن بعد بضع ساعات سار لا يتعرف على اي كارت سيم ما العمل يا اصدقاء و شكرا

----------


## marouan2

سلام عليكم أريد   فك شفرة الهاتف     huawei Panama cu   
imei:135790246811220 
SVN:78  
(orange)  
شكراااااااااا

----------

